# Cowboy up the Olympics!



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I like the introduction of electric fence, fishing, and post hole digging

http://campfirecowboyministries.com/the-olympics-need-some-cowboy-added-and-heres-how-it-can-be-done/


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I like that idea. Bring those in, I I'd make arrangements to watch them Olympics!!


----------

